# Built a barn today...



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I saw this block in Quilter's Cache when I was looking for something, and since it strongly reminds me of the HT Logo - {10.5 inches square at this time}
I built a barn today (and it took time getting the fabric sizes right for this as the sizes were not listed - this is not Carol Doak!)

I hope you like my building, first time I've built a barn. (or other building).


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Love it!
And quicker than a whole neighborhood of Amish could build it too! :grin:

Now what? A wall hanging? some other farm-themed blocks? 
Very cool.


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

This is the kind of building that is fun.


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Nice work! I love your fabric choices.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice! I haven't seen that block on Quilter's cache! I guess it's time to go and look again!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Callie - it's in the 10 inch group, there's other buildings I'm going to try.

And this one is (The)Old Red Barn.

I'm going to use it in center of the comfort quilt.

Angie


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Neat....I can envision that quilt already..enjoy.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

AWESOME !!!!! Great job !!!!


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Coool!! 

How about a nice church next?? Or maybe a house with a picket fence?


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

BB2 - the foundations are printed out for church and school and cabin and farmhouse. I'll have to see how far I get.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Isnt' that cute! And what a great idea for the center block of the comfort quilt!


----------



## Molly Mckee (Jul 8, 2006)

Really cute--and what a great idea!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Love the block, and your intended use for it. It's perfect!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I really like it.


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

What fun!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

Excellent! (block and idea)


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

Great Job and I love the colors!! You are way toooo cooool!!! May I ask where you got the patterns for the church, school, etc??


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

All from Quilter's Cache in the 10 inch block section.

The Old Red Barn (this block)

Farmhouse 
PineTree Camp
Church
Ohio Schoolhouse

for tree as a filler: Weeping Willow


Those are the names of the ones I printed off on the foundation paper.

Angie


----------



## Marsha (May 11, 2002)

I love it...but, I do so love barns!

Marsha


----------



## maxine (Jun 22, 2004)

I pulled them up... wonderful choices.. I particularly liked the farmhouse... Thanks for the info..and I hope we get to see the final result for the whole quilt!!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Very good Angie! So cool that your putting it in the comfort quilt.
Are you going to take pics when it is all done??
(that may be a really silly question!)


----------

